# Is anyone here familiar with installing these floor boxes?



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I worked with them on a raised floor. 

****ing hated them


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I worked with these a number of times, at least I think that was the brand!

Make sure to do all of your make-up first. You can get 90% of it done before you set the box into the cut out. There not as bad as they could be. I just hope you aren't the ones stuck cutting those floor tiles.


----------



## J C (Jul 11, 2013)

Slightly off topic, approx how much do those cost?

Just finished a job where we needed to cut the concrete slab and put in 12 boxes similar in nature but shallower. They cost $800 each.

That was when I realized I was in the wrong business... Should manufacture floor boxes instead...


----------

